# Switchgrass and Gamagrass



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

These two types of grass are native grasses here in TN and the state is really pushing people to plant these in your pastures as well as hay lands. I have never been around any of these and was wondering if they made good pasture/hay for horses and cattle? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.

Kyle


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

It appears the only reply available is Quick Reply:
Those grasses are better for grazing than for hay. 
They form good sized humps of grass, even if they are not true bunch grasses. Rough enough that you do not want to drive over the ground in a pickup or smaller tractor. Tracked Tractor might be ok.

*Great Grazing Grasses *

Neighbor with Eastern Gamagrass can not find a custom baler to bale his hay. Fortunatly he can and does graze.


----------



## saltwater (Mar 26, 2010)

Don't really know anything about switch grass. Gama has a low germination. In my experience you need to plant at least 2 if not 3 times recommended rate on thirty to forty inch centers so you have a place to drive. Cost of seed and establishment will nearly bankrupt a guy.


----------

